# How to read a milk record



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I think I understand some of it (at least for the simple DHIR records on people's websites) but can someone explain it in detail? Not too much detail, just what do all the numbers mean? :greengrin: 
DHIR: (#), DIM (#), MILK (#) pounds, BF (#) pounds, (#)%, Protein (#) pounds, (#)%

And then there are the complicated records full of seemingly random numbers and three-letter-acronyms, like RunAround has on her site (I admire her Deviant Seven - that's one reason I want to know!) :help:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh my i hope i don't have to do that...prob not since i just want milk for soap making and lotions ...so we not be for dairy. u need all that stuff on your paperwork? Wow I glad i aint' doing that....someone on here will know i bet u can ask randi altman i believe she is dairy. lots of others i just can only think of her she is on my facebook so i see it alot. lol.

Bless your heart. I can't help but i sympathize with you...alot.

I was just looking at registrations and percentage goats. it a little confusing as i am not having anything on the sire's...seems like the bucks are required even tho i have papers on two and am trying to get the papers on one (we lost hers)....she should be in the ABGA we hope. maybe we can submit like for a lost title on her.

I knew we need and want a paper registered Boer Buck. We plan to sell kids and know they won't bring much if not registered. for now we were gonna get our does all fat and happy track them papers on the one.

we got a buck with no papers part nub and boer. and a nubian kid of our doe that is registered. so we be wanting to sell kids next year to get one male buck and one doe for the little guy we keeping.

don't fret people on here will jump in when they see u post.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I am still learning the paperwork stuff so we can all learn together. Toler it is important to keep good milk records even if you are just supplying your soap company. If a buyer is looking for milkers they may ask and you want to appear as knowledgeable as possible.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't have all of those records, but I keep track of the weight of the milk I get from each girl every time I milk them. It is a pretty sloppy system, but I can look things up if I need to, and it's easy.

Jan


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those "fancy" letters and numbers are the way to go when it comes to wanting to have your does recognized by the registries for milk production...and they earn milking stars and letters when it is made official...EXPENSIVE and very time consuming to do.

DIM...days in milk MILK ...weight in lbs BF....butterfat per lb as well as percentage Protein percentage per lb

I keep "barn charts" and when I start milking my does once a day when kids are 3-4 weeks old, I write down the when, what day fresh as well as the weight of the milk, I continue this when milking twice a day as well until they start to dry off. Barn records can also help pinpoint a cause for lower production at certain points too.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I keep unofficial records too, just wondering how to read the official ones.  Thanks!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.andda.org/Milk_Records/Top_T ... %20Ten.pdf

Go to the second page it says "How to read milk records" and it throws the numbers into a laymens terms paragraph. Hope this helps some.


----------

